# Getting the flu shot 2020



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

I live in Madrid . I went to the local pharmacy to buy a flu shot. I don’t have Spanish insurance;I have an international insurance that Spain accepts. 
Anyway, I had an appointment to see a doctor about my post Covid symptoms and thought I’d bring the flu injection and the doctor could inject me. But the pharmacist informed me that all the flu shots were being distributed to the health centers and there were none available for people who are not in the health system. Shots will hopefully be available in November. 
I mentioned this to the doctor when I had my appointment and she confirmed what the pharmacist had said. But she thought, as an older person and a resident of Madrid, I need only bring my tarjeta de residencia and my empadramienta and I should be given a shot. Since I also need some potentially expensive follow tests she also said that I was entitled to be in the health system. 
I know the last time I went to the health center last year to try to get into the system they had no idea what I was talking about. Anyone have any info on this? 
I’d like to be informed before I go to the health center.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't know what the timetable or criteria will be in the Madrid region, sorry.

But there's a link here to when it will become available and who will be eligible in Andalucia, for anyone who's interested. It looks as though this year I will be eligible to get the vaccine via the public health system as I live with someone who is over 65, and appointments will be available from 1st November onwards (from 15 October for those over 65, and the vaccination programme for older people in residencias, plus health service workers, started today).

https://www.sspa.juntadeandalucia.e...de-52000-usuarios-de-residencias-de-andalucia


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ifn said:


> I live in Madrid . I went to the local pharmacy to buy a flu shot. I don’t have Spanish insurance;I have an international insurance that Spain accepts.
> Anyway, I had an appointment to see a doctor about my post Covid symptoms and thought I’d bring the flu injection and the doctor could inject me. But the pharmacist informed me that all the flu shots were being distributed to the health centers and there were none available for people who are not in the health system. Shots will hopefully be available in November.
> I mentioned this to the doctor when I had my appointment and she confirmed what the pharmacist had said. But she thought, as an older person and a resident of Madrid, I need only bring my tarjeta de residencia and my empadramienta and I should be given a shot. Since I also need some potentially expensive follow tests she also said that I was entitled to be in the health system.
> I know the last time I went to the health center last year to try to get into the system they had no idea what I was talking about. Anyone have any info on this?
> I’d like to be informed before I go to the health center.


This is about the flu shot in Madrid



> Este año la Campaña de Vacunación frente a la Gripe *comenzará el 14 de octubre de 2020. *Finalizará 31 de enero de 2021, salvo que por motivos epidemiológicos sea necesario modificar la fecha.


https://www.comunidad.madrid/servicios/salud/gripe


And here it tells you how to get a card, I think
https://www.comunidad.madrid/servicios/salud/tarjeta-sanitaria


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

I remember a few months ago about halfway through the lockdown, that there was a report saying that the vaccine was going to be compulsory for the over 65s. We might not have any choice in the matter.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beach buddy said:


> I remember a few months ago about halfway through the lockdown, that there was a report saying that the vaccine was going to be compulsory for the over 65s. We might not have any choice in the matter.


Can't imagine how that would actually be put into action though, advisable I would think, but not obligatory


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

No, I can remember it saying obligatory and thinking exactly the same as you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Beach buddy said:


> No, I can remember it saying obligatory and thinking exactly the same as you.


It looks as if that idea has been dropped. There's no mention of it being obligatory in the latest press release, just that they want to increase the take-up.

https://www.europapress.es/esandalu...rrancara-mediados-octubre-20201001130013.html


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Got appointments for ours on the 18th. 

Can't see how it could possibly be made compulsory, how would that work, drag refusers from their homes and hold them down?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

The vaccinations started early September in UK. Wonder if it is because of the weather difference. Hope it’s usefulness doesn’t go out of date

Asda is now offering vaccinations, free if entitled, £8 otherwise.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beach buddy said:


> No, I can remember it saying obligatory and thinking exactly the same as you.


I don't know, but it sounds like something the press got hold of and skewed up


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Isobella said:


> The vaccinations started early September in UK. Wonder if it is because of the weather difference. Hope it’s usefulness doesn’t go out of date
> 
> Asda is now offering vaccinations, free if entitled, £8 otherwise.


Is that including travelling expenses lane:


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Lynn, Thanks for link


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is about the flu shot in Madrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Pesky


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know, but it sounds like something the press got hold of and skewed up


Or something the government got ahold of and screwed up.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is about the flu shot in Madrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was interesting. I used an online simulator to see if I was eligible for the tarjeta sanitaria and I wasn’t. I wonder if the hang up was my assets. The criteria is quite low: 

“Respecto a tu situación económica actual, sin incluir la vivienda habitual, ¿el valor de tus bienes o propiedades es superior a 16.614 €?”

Well, yeah, I have more then 16.614€ in assets. 
As for the flu shot, the pharmacy called me this morning that they had shots available. I went over and got shot. I think one of the pharmacist was a nurse.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ifn said:


> That was interesting. I used an online simulator to see if I was eligible for the tarjeta sanitaria and I wasn’t. I wonder if the hang up was my assets. The criteria is quite low:
> 
> “Respecto a tu situación económica actual, sin incluir la vivienda habitual, ¿el valor de tus bienes o propiedades es superior a 16.614 €?”
> 
> ...


 Great! How much was it?


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Great! How much was it?


It was 10€. Is that good?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ifn said:


> It was 10€. Is that good?


No idea, i've never bought one or had one, but I'd buy it. Might go for it this year as I had a horrible bout of the flu a couple of years ago...


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No idea, i've never bought one or had one, but I'd buy it. Might go for it this year as I had a horrible bout of the flu a couple of years ago...


Yes, this is definitely the year to get one.Pharmacist told me that one reason for the low stock is that this year everyone is getting one whereas I noticed in the past only older people got the injection. People are taking it more seriously now. 
About the price...don’t quote me on this because the two pharmacist like me.
The normal procedure is to buy the injection and then go to a nurse or your health insurer to have someone inject you. .....unless you know how to do it yourself.


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

I went to see our local Pharmacist a couple of weeks ago to enquire about the flu jab and if he was able to do it for me, as I am in my 70s he told me that the jab for 65 year olds and over which is what I presume I had at the health center last year is a once in a lifetime jab , after youve had it you just have the ordinary flu jab every year, I didnt know this, has anybody else been told this ?
Also making an appointment to get the jab will be more difficult this year as my health doesnt call you in for them.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

manclad said:


> I went to see our local Pharmacist a couple of weeks ago to enquire about the flu jab and if he was able to do it for me, as I am in my 70s he told me that the jab for 65 year olds and over which is what I presume I had at the health center last year is a once in a lifetime jab , after youve had it you just have the ordinary flu jab every year, I didnt know this, has anybody else been told this ?
> Also making an appointment to get the jab will be more difficult this year as my health doesnt call you in for them.


From next Thursday, as you're over 65 you should be able to make an appointment for the flu jab via the Salud Responde app or Clic Salud online, or by phone. See the section headed "Citas para vacunación frente a la gripe" in this link:-

https://www.sspa.juntadeandalucia.e...dadania/citas-en-centros-de-atencion-primaria

I thought the one-off vaccine people who reach the age of 65 get is for pneumonia. It's given at the same appointment as the flu jab.

https://www.europapress.es/esandalu...ente-neumococo-pasado-ano-20200202112445.html


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> From next Thursday, as you're over 65 you should be able to make an appointment for the flu jab via the Salud Responde app or Clic Salud online, or by phone. See the section headed "Citas para vacunación frente a la gripe" in this link:-
> 
> https://www.sspa.juntadeandalucia.e...dadania/citas-en-centros-de-atencion-primaria
> 
> ...


I will have to check up which jab I actually had last year, when I made the appointment I stressed I wanted the over 65 jab even though they could see my age on my card , but I only remenber getting one jab not two so Im not sure if Ive had pneumonia or not , its difficult to explain on the telephone when you dont speak Spanish..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

manclad said:


> I will have to check up which jab I actually had last year, when I made the appointment I stressed I wanted the over 65 jab even though they could see my age on my card , but I only remenber getting one jab not two so Im not sure if Ive had pneumonia or not , its difficult to explain on the telephone when you dont speak Spanish..


 Yes, it must be difficukt.
I think it's much more likely you had the pneumonia shot as Lynn said, than a life time flu shot.
At the risk of repeating myself, you could try
https://www.deepl.com/translator
an excellent translation tool (written) and apparently there is a free app that you can download which does pretty good automatic translation. Just put the phone in the middle of the desk when you are talking to someone... Don't know if it's Google play. Someone demonstrated it to me last year and it was good!


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

In previous years have bought my flu vaccine from a local Farmacia, but this year have tried several and have been told they are NOT available to buy over the counter this year (Andalusia) anyone know different?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

blondebob said:


> In previous years have bought my flu vaccine from a local Farmacia, but this year have tried several and have been told they are NOT available to buy over the counter this year (Andalusia) anyone know different?


Other people have said the same thing. But you can now get one free on the Andalucia health service if you're over 65, and after 30 Oct for other eligible groups.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

blondebob said:


> In previous years have bought my flu vaccine from a local Farmacia, but this year have tried several and have been told they are NOT available to buy over the counter this year (Andalusia) anyone know different?


One year we were in Andalucia and there was a shortage of flu vaccines. We went to Gibraltar and bought them and took them back to out Doctor in San Pedro.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> One year we were in Andalucia and there was a shortage of flu vaccines. We went to Gibraltar and bought them and took them back to out Doctor in San Pedro.


That's probably why the Junta have requisitioned all the stock this year, to make sure they go to those people who need them most.

I'm sure you can still get them privately though. Like Covid test kits.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> That's probably why the Junta have requisitioned all the stock this year, to make sure they go to those people who need them most.
> 
> I'm sure you can still get them privately though. Like Covid test kits.


Probably. Helicopteros sanitarios used to do them.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

My son has an autoimmune disease which can become much worse if he catches the flu - and yet he isn't eligible for the flu jab through public health care. So every year for years now we've been on our own to get him the flu jab. Some years it's been super straight forward (available at any pharmacy) and other years it's been nearly impossible to get our hands on one. So I'd say from my experience that you can't really generalize about how it will be from one year to the next. 

It looks like this year will be tough one if you want the jab and don't fall into a high risk group.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> My son has an autoimmune disease which can become much worse if he catches the flu - and yet he isn't eligible for the flu jab through public health care. So every year for years now we've been on our own to get him the flu jab. Some years it's been super straight forward (available at any pharmacy) and other years it's been nearly impossible to get our hands on one. So I'd say from my experience that you can't really generalize about how it will be from one year to the next.
> 
> It looks like this year will be tough one if you want the jab and don't fall into a high risk group.


Doesn't seem at all logical that someone like your son doesn't have access to this...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kalohi said:


> My son has an autoimmune disease which can become much worse if he catches the flu - and yet he isn't eligible for the flu jab through public health care. So every year for years now we've been on our own to get him the flu jab. Some years it's been super straight forward (available at any pharmacy) and other years it's been nearly impossible to get our hands on one. So I'd say from my experience that you can't really generalize about how it will be from one year to the next.
> 
> It looks like this year will be tough one if you want the jab and don't fall into a high risk group.


I'm very surprised this doesn't put him in the high risk group. Might be worth trying again this year, given that the JdA have publicly stated they want to maximise vaccine uptake.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm very surprised this doesn't put him in the high risk group. Might be worth trying again this year, given that the JdA have publicly stated they want to maximise vaccine uptake.


I see that this year they're including chronic inflammatory diseases in the high risk group eligible for the jab. His disease is more episodic than chronic, so we'll see if they include him or not. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, it must be difficukt.
> I think it's much more likely you had the pneumonia shot as Lynn said, than a life time flu shot.
> At the risk of repeating myself, you could try
> https://www.deepl.com/translator
> an excellent translation tool (written) and apparently there is a free app that you can download which does pretty good automatic translation. Just put the phone in the middle of the desk when you are talking to someone... Don't know if it's Google play. Someone demonstrated it to me last year and it was good!



Hi, Ive been using DeepL for a while now and find it much better than Google translate, My problem is talking to the doctor on the phone , I find it easier sitting in front of the doctor as I can use my phone to translate but on the phone I find it impossible...


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, it must be difficukt.
> I think it's much more likely you had the pneumonia shot as Lynn said, than a life time flu shot.
> At the risk of repeating myself, you could try
> https://www.deepl.com/translator
> an excellent translation tool (written) and apparently there is a free app that you can download which does pretty good automatic translation. Just put the phone in the middle of the desk when you are talking to someone... Don't know if it's Google play. Someone demonstrated it to me last year and it was good!


I had a Pneumovax shot at my GP in UK many years ago, was told it was for life. But that doesn't seem to be the case with what I just read off another site. There also seems to be a 2nd different type pneumonia shot.
So I'm now doubting what my GP told me was fully correct, but I have no idea what version of Pneumovax I was given or now how long it lasts.
I've now not had a flu jab for two years, but had it every year going back around 10 years.

Can I just go buy both Pneumovax versions and flu jab in a pharmacy and they will do that on site like you can get the flu jab in Boots back in the UK?

In addition:
deepl translator.

I haven't read all the thread so sorry if already mentioned.
But unless I'm wrong deepL seems to be a 3rd party app, I couldn't find it on the play store at least! Not that google is 100% safe with its apps, that is for sure!
But google do scan their apps installed on your device and when updated, but I doubt 3rd party app will be scanned by google, so would suggest have a virus scanner installed on your phone or other device etc before installing 3rd party apps outside of the play store.

I watched the test with it and google on youtube, deepL did better, but was rubbish on the paragraph test, but it's wasn't a big enough test to be sure.

What I really want is a fully working offline translator as I can have poor mobile reception. Voice to text and voice to voice. 

Now I need this more than ever as google have messed up my install and deleted the Spanish offline file and now I can't download any offline language! thanks google! :clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Muddy said:


> I had a Pneumovax shot at my GP in UK many years ago, was told it was for life. But that doesn't seem to be the case with what I just read off another site. There also seems to be a 2nd different type pneumonia shot.
> So I'm now doubting what my GP told me was fully correct, but I have no idea what version of Pneumovax I was given or now how long it lasts.
> I've now not had a flu jab for two years, but had it every year going back around 10 years.
> 
> ...


I don't use the Deepl app, I don't use it on my mobile. I use it on my desk computer for work and it's excellent. I used it recently proofreading a government document about improving conditions in the hospitality industry and it was invaluable.
There is an app called Translator developed by Microsoft and available at the app store (Apple) and probably available in other places too. It's a simultaneous translator that works at a good level. Open the app, put your mobile down in the middle of the table and away you go.
Offline, I don't know and don't know how that would work....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> From next Thursday, as you're over 65 you should be able to make an appointment for the flu jab via the Salud Responde app or Clic Salud online, or by phone. See the section headed "Citas para vacunación frente a la gripe" in this link:-
> 
> https://www.sspa.juntadeandalucia.e...dadania/citas-en-centros-de-atencion-primaria
> 
> ...


Had mine this morning. Seems the SaludResponde app has collapsed through high demand and I gave up trying my consultorio number so yesterday I decided to turn up in person, saw my GP immediately and after discussing my favourable XRay results asked if I could come tomorrow -today - for my flu jab.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Had mine this morning. Seems the SaludResponde app has collapsed through high demand and I gave up trying my consultorio number so yesterday I decided to turn up in person, saw my GP immediately and after discussing my favourable XRay results asked if I could come tomorrow -today - for my flu jab.


Can't ask for better service than that, can you?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Had mine this morning. Seems the SaludResponde app has collapsed through high demand and I gave up trying my consultorio number so yesterday I decided to turn up in person, saw my GP immediately and after discussing my favourable XRay results asked if I could come tomorrow -today - for my flu jab.


My husband used the app on Monday to book his appointment on Wednesday, so it was working fine at that stage, but I guess as more people became aware that appointments had started it would have placed a lot of strain on the system.

They were doing the jabs in a gazebo-type structure at the rear entrance of our centro de salud, there wasn't any queue and he was back home within 10 minutes of leaving, all very efficient he said. I'm waiting until the end of the month when under 65s in certain groups should be able to get appointments, but as I understand it we have to make our appointments by phone, so that may prove more difficult (trying to get through, that is).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I did it online last Monday (the website not the app) and got an appointment the next day, no problem. My arm was very sore the following morning, is that normal? (Not had one before.)


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> I did it online last Monday (the website not the app) and got an appointment the next day, no problem. My arm was very sore the following morning, is that normal? (Not had one before.)


Yes, 

Normal reactions 

Raised temp
Sore arm
Muscle ache

Can last for a few days


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> My husband used the app on Monday to book his appointment on Wednesday, so it was working fine at that stage, but I guess as more people became aware that appointments had started it would have placed a lot of strain on the system.
> 
> They were doing the jabs in a gazebo-type structure at the rear entrance of our centro de salud, there wasn't any queue and he was back home within 10 minutes of leaving, all very efficient he said. I'm waiting until the end of the month when under 65s in certain groups should be able to get appointments, but as I understand it we have to make our appointments by phone, so that may prove more difficult (trying to get through, that is).


In my town they've announced that under 65's who have never had a flu shot before need to make an appointment with their doctor first to be approved for the shot. Sounds reasonable I guess...but my health center is totally unreachable by phone, they don't allow walk-ins, and my doctor never ever has any appointments available online or on the Salud Responde app. The health center has been completely saturated for months now, to the point where it's useless.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can't ask for better service than that, can you?


No you can’t. Same quality experience last week at the hospital when I had my ITV. and I always thank whoever treats me.

I always make a point of including the people at my local farmacia when I go twice a month to pick up my prescriptions. They are part of the system, after all.

Our Peña Flamenca put on a show last night, the first since March 6th. I was over the moon as it ‘s been part of the structure of my life for years. Obviously aforo was extremely limitado and all the usual precautions and I did enjoy it but the atmosphere wasn’t the same. I wonder if we’ll ever get our old Peña back.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't use the Deepl app, I don't use it on my mobile. I use it on my desk computer for work and it's excellent. I used it recently proofreading a government document about improving conditions in the hospitality industry and it was invaluable.
> There is an app called Translator developed by Microsoft and available at the app store (Apple) and probably available in other places too. It's a simultaneous translator that works at a good level. Open the app, put your mobile down in the middle of the table and away you go.
> Offline, I don't know and don't know how that would work....


 Thank you, I'll check it out soon once I have some time. 

Well so far I've only used google translate offline and not tried anything else, but it's limited and you can only type as it turns off the voice option when offline.
You just need to download the language packs you require. 


* Also a note on privacy.*
Google broke the version I had installed forcing a removal and reinstallation and I had to down 3 language packs again. It seems to have deleted all my past translations, bit annoying as most apps leave the data intact or ask before deleting.
But be aware, if you have set images not to be saved and kept by Google the new install will turn that option for Google to keep your images back on.
*A big breach of privacy IMO*.

The option is a little hidden. It's under Settings, Data Usage.
Under Improve camera input, using Android at least.
This option by default is on with a new install. So any private document you scan to translate will then be owned by google.

That's another good reason to look for good offline translation tools, not just because of bad phone data coverage but to protect your privacy as best you can.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ifn said:


> That was interesting. I used an online simulator to see if I was eligible for the tarjeta sanitaria and I wasn’t. I wonder if the hang up was my assets. The criteria is quite low:
> 
> “Respecto a tu situación económica actual, sin incluir la vivienda habitual, ¿el valor de tus bienes o propiedades es superior a 16.614 €?”
> 
> ...


Interesting.
Also in Comunidad de Madrid, but not Madrid Capital... Yesterday I went to the pharmacy and was told it cost 24 or 26€, can't remember which. When I said I'd been told it was 10€ she told me that there is a basic one for 10€, but the bigger, better version is the higher price. I then enquired if she could administer the injection and she said that although pharmacists are indeed trained to give shots they had not been authorised by the Comunidad to do so. Now, this could be because I don't fall into any of the high risk groups neither for age nor health and that maybe they are vaccinating those groups in pharmacies at the moment, I didn't think at the time to ask for that clarification.
So I won't be getting the flu shot for the moment.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I wonder whats in these variants


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

30th October being the date published for when the vaccine becomes available in Andalucia for under 65s in high risk groups, I have just phoned my Centro de Salud to ask for an appointment. I got through on the first try, was asked for the number of my Tarjeta Sanitaria, confirmed my name and said that I live with someone aged over 65. I was given an appointment for early this afternoon.


----------



## smudgy (Jan 25, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> 30th October being the date published for when the vaccine becomes available in Andalucia for under 65s in high risk groups, I have just phoned my Centro de Salud to ask for an appointment. I got through on the first try, was asked for the number of my Tarjeta Sanitaria, confirmed my name and said that I live with someone aged over 65. I was given an appointment for early this afternoon.


Thanks for the heads-up with this. My OH had his flu jab last week, as over 65. I'm not there yet so assumed I wouldn't be getting one, as in previous years. Just had look on the app and appointments were available to me, which in "normal" years never have been and will be getting mine next week. Tbh I think the risk of getting flu this year is probably lower than it's ever been as in trying to avoid catching coronavirus, we're (hopefully) avoiding catching everything else as well  So to anyone under 65 who thinks they might be eligible it's worth checking with Centro salud or your app. If you are eligible you should see available appointments on the app.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We made sure we both got our flu jab in UK before moving to Spain this week. Just booked appointment with a pharmacy online, free for me as pensioner and a small charge (£9 at Tesco) for my other half.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> 30th October being the date published for when the vaccine becomes available in Andalucia for under 65s in high risk groups, I have just phoned my Centro de Salud to ask for an appointment. I got through on the first try, was asked for the number of my Tarjeta Sanitaria, confirmed my name and said that I live with someone aged over 65. I was given an appointment for early this afternoon.


Even better, when I went for my appointment I was given the one-off pneumonia vaccination as well. The nurse said that this year they are offering it to those aged 64 as well as 65 year olds.


----------

